# Duftserie vom Celebboard.net



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juli 2014)

​


----------



## tommie3 (13 Juli 2014)

Dat is ja Dufte!


----------



## comatron (13 Juli 2014)

Das Bad hat aber einen komischen Namen.


----------



## Death Row (13 Juli 2014)

Ich kenne Bad Münstereifel


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2014)

Vermarktung ist alles  da kommt sogar eine Störung gelegen happy010

:thx: dir


----------

